# A new use for slabs



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Thought I might pass it along. If a waste slab is thick enough it can be used for a bow blank. If you split the thicker sections to be 3-4" wide and deep with a froe or wedge, dry it, and the piece will make a nice stave. Needs to be pretty clear, but a knot or 2 can be worked around. I am getting into bow making and figured this out. If the sapwood is white, then you can use the slab for a stave: hickory, maple, elm, etc. Made 2 staves sunday from a free hickory slab I picked up a while back, but got to let them dry more. Some of these bowyers use their cars in summer like a solar kiln to dry the staves:blink:.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Sounds good Jeff,
could you post a picture so we can get a better feel for what you are doing?
Mike Hawkins


----------

